# Conner L. Hemming



## ShadowConner (Mar 10, 2010)

Tis Me

(One Pic Refused To Attach, Here It Is)
http://art2.server07.sheezyart.com/image/220/2200787.jpg

Any Questions, I'll Try And Answer


----------



## Qoph (Mar 10, 2010)

Could you please give more of a written character bio?


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 10, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Could you please give more of a written character bio?




like his history?


----------



## Qoph (Mar 10, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> like his history?



You can look at the pinned topic or at other people's bios for examples.


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 11, 2010)

Qoph said:


> You can look at the pinned topic or at other people's bios for examples.




the bio is on the reference sheet


----------

